# Donizetti's Lucia Di Lammermoor.......



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I love Italian Opera, and in this case Donizetti's Lucia............a first time for me.

Not the typical fast moving ha ha  from Donizetti, this is a real Italian tragedy!










and it's great!

Lucy.............Patrice Munsel










Edgar............Jan Peerce

Robert Merril, Ezio Pinza, Thelma Votipka

Renato Cellini conducting

I'm really enjoying opera on ancient vinyl (LP) because I'm hearing stuff I never dreamed of!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

@ classidaho - I love Italian & love Lucia as well.

My favourite CD is Caballé/Carreras










and DVD the Ricciarelli/Carreras. I love the split seconds they come out of character & give each other 'a look' 










but I recently bought the Callas/di Stefano CD & it's magical. It's in Mono so is probably truer than the latest digital recordings.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

classidaho said:


> Lucy.............Patrice Munsel


I must admit that I have never even heard of Patrice Munsel. Can You describe her voice or compare it with some betterknown soprano's?


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

born Spokane, Washington, 1925............

very interesting repertoire. I would probably guess her to be a Spinto Soprano and I cannot really compare her to ?

http://www.patricemunsel.com/


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Thank you sospiro. You have just listed (3) 'must haves' for me............for (3) different reasons.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I followed the link to Munsel's net site. She seems to have had an eventful life and career! Could she perhaps have whistled Lucia's Mad Scene?


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

If she did, I would have liked to seen it.......Like she said in her bio, I bet she " had a great pucker"!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Intermezzo has a good snippet with Pappano and Damrau rehearsing the mad scene from Lucia:

http://intermezzo.typepad.com/intermezzo/2010/06/more-opera-italia-with-pappano.html


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

My vote for the best Lucy actress soprano, Natalie Dessay.........!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x512hu_natalie-dessay-lucia-di-lammermoor_music


----------

